# More Leatt Brace stuff...



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't foresee any mobility issues while riding DH or Freeride.

The Leatt Moto GPX Club is super comfortable, and much lighter than I expected is to be. It comes with all the adjustment I needed to set it up to my 6', 165lb. frame.

Why the Moto GPX Club over the Aventure? The price increase is substantial, but mainly because the Adventure offers no adjustability for rearward motion (when you look up). The Club does. For these pictures, I adjusted the rear portion of the brace as low as it would go, to give myself the ability to look up as far as possible.

Here's some pics:


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool man! These shots will really help people worried about the mobility with these. 

Chris


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know that I was super concerned with mobility, especially when spending as much as I did. It's nice to see that the mobility is definitely there.

I don't know exactly what the mobility would be like with the Leatt Adventure. Definitely not as good on the forward and rearward mobility.

Oh, and a quick shout out to Phill and JRock at RideSFO for getting it to me so quickly!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool.....

due you wear armour and camelbacks need further adjusting. I just got mine and they are going to fit me....I will take pics too

good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't wear armor. I had a Dianese suit, but it was so uncomfortable I felt like I wouldn't have control over my movements while wearing it. The Leatt is light, and I do not believe will affect my movements in anyway.

I do wear a Camelbak when I ride, and hadn't considering how the plate might affect positioning and comfort of the Camelbak. I'll have to try that out and take some shots of that when I get home.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

I've had the Leatte Club for about six months now and I agree that it was money well spent. The mobillity is great and so is the protection. I am already on my second one due to a bad crash on a race. Great customer service and got the parts need to fix it in no time. 

As for wear a camelback with the brace I have noticed that I need to keep the chest strap a little loose than normal and wear the pack a little lower to ensure the it doesn't push the brace up which ends up hindering all mobilitly to look up. I needed to use my waist strap when I lowered the pack so that it stayed still since it so low now. I really like to have my pack high and snug so it's like it is a part of me when I am riding. But with the leatt you don't want that cause it will hinder your mobility to look up and forward especially when you are hitting real steep stuff. Or trying to look further up the trail such as coming out of berms. It took me awhile to get use to but you will. 

Now with a suit I had to tuck the rear of the brace with the straps betweeen the back plate and the mesh part of the suit. Oh I have a rockgardn flakjacket. Then I leave the front on top of the chest plate. I strap it on and it fits just fine. Maybe I might get some pictures of it if I have time. 
But the leatt fits really well and I have not have a problem with it at all.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

So I rode with mine for the first time this morning and quickly realized I needed to adjust the back part of the brace to allow for more movement (looking up). I felt like I could not look up enough to see in front of me at points on the trail. I am making the adjustment tonight and riding again tomorrow morning. I think adjusting it all the way down is the way to go like you did Mike. I left it on the stock setting out of the box in the back because rolling round on the road in front of my house it felt fine, but it was for sure no steep dh trail.

I think after the small adjustment I should be gold.


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been wondering about exactly what the pictures show. So it seems like I can still wear a light pack or hydration pack with some adjustment. BTW I am 5' 6" 135 pounds.. May check it out at the local dh shop. Info like this will encouraage others to consider.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

looks good, but make this pictures if you ride the bike and put a safty jacket under.....
this product is not made for downhiller with safty jackets!!


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I made the adjustments last night and rode again this am. It is perfect now. I highly suggest moving the back support down as much as possible.

I am so pumped on the brace now!

Thanks Phil at RideSFO!


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

How does the adjustment affect the effectiveness of the brace? I mean, as long as it is made for being adjusted it shouldn't be too bad, but then again, why is it not built that way in the first place?


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

The adjustment is maybe a half inch to go as far as it can go. I doubt it would make too much of a difference. 

Why would they make it go that far if it wasn't going to serve its purpose.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The goal of the brace is to keep your neck from (I'm no doctor, but I think the term is) hyper-extending/compressing. In other words, the brace stops your neck from tilting or bending LONG before your neck tilts/bends too much. That's the goal.

Even if the brace is set in the lowest position, my guess is that (based upon my photos) that it stops your neck from tilting back about 15 degrees earlier than you could naturally tilt it back. Now imagine how much more a crash can bend/tilt your neck, and you see where the safety comes into the picture.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I wished i had that much mobility with my DOT helemt... bigger helmet = less clearance. 
it works perfect with my D2 helemet, but when i toss on my SE2 or 661 Flight things get a lot more tight. 

Still worth the protection. it's not like it slows me down at all.


----------



## Jens_Fredrik (May 7, 2008)

I guess you are right, they wouldn't make it adjustable if it affected the effectiveness.
I'm still going to send an e-mail to LB to ask about the adjustment, just out of curiosity.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been running the Leatt brace since around October- It's been a good investment that has served me well. 

Do you all run yours with the straps? I haven't been. It moved slightly but nothing extreme.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm off on Monday to use the Leatt I got from SFO on my dirt bike. Was hoping to use it shuttling on Sunday, but got too much else planned for that day already.

BTW: Any NorCal mtb's with a moto want to go to Stonyford with me??


----------



## Stefan W (Nov 1, 2007)

I recently bought a leatt brace adventure with the extra backplate for downhill (different angle). I use a 661 pressure suit pro with it. The thing is that you need to have it close to your back and not on the outside of you suit (atleast the instructionmanual says so?) 

I tried it last night and it was ok to put the backplate on the inside shirt and suit and leave it on the outside in the front. But how do you connect it in the front then? Someone that use it in the same way?

Its easy to use the straps when you have it outside shirt in the front and rear I guess.....but not that easy when its inside rear and outside front 

Sorry for bad english!


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I use the straps, and they seem to keep the brace from "floating around' when in the air.


----------



## Stefan W (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, but I guess that you use you Leatt on the outside of you backprotection? And from what I heard that´s not the best way to use it...(should be on the inside) but maybe thats just something to, not listen to....


----------



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

If the Club has adjustment and the Adventure doesn't, is the Adventure Pre-set/ moulded in the position that gives the most head movement? (i.e like the Club in its slackest setting to allow more head movement) or is it more middle of the road/ in between? 

Stefan, you mention a different/ extra back plate? I haven't even seen a Leatt so have no idea what you mean? I take it the back plate is removable and interchangable?

Anybody compared the MAX head movement between the Cub and Adventure?

Sorry so many questions, I'm interested in buying and its hard to find any info/ dealers.

Cheers


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Leatt comes with different back plates. A 10 degree plate, and a 17.5 degree plate for people who are smaller. I'm 6' and 165 lbs. and I use the 17.5 degree plate.

The Adventure is probably set somewhere in the middle, although I'm not sure.

Stefan, I don't wear armor when I ride, so in all honesty, I'm not the person who should comment on how to adjust/wear the Leatt with different types of armor.


----------



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: Cheers!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

That doesn't look like the best helmet to use with the Leatt. It was designed around motocross helemets that have a broader bottom surface, especially in the back. The slimmer MTB helemets don't contact the brace in the way the designers intended.


----------



## Rasterman (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you wear it with a full chest protector/body armor?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, you can. But I believe that they recommend that if you are wearing a back protector (a turtle shell) that you'll want to remove the top two or three plates to make sure the brace fits properly.


----------



## Väints (Jul 3, 2009)

Well,i'm gonna show how the Leatt Brace Adventure works out.Purchased it a few days ago and i've been trying some moves how to fit it and make it work.

You can see those no neck brace pictures from the first post,made by Prettym1k3,so you can compare

























Now this is when you just move your head and try to look up.But if you move your neck a bit forward and then look up,it's going to look like this :










Much bigger range than normally.

At first it takes some time to get used to it,but you'll figure it out and find it easy.

Then,fitting.

I use Thor Quadrant Deflector








and Fox body armor backplate,with custom straps to secure it.

At first,i use straps:


















Then there are four ways


















You just pull your shirt over.I think allmost every riding shirt allowes it.The bad side of it is that the shirt will drag out eventually,so you can use it only with your neck brace.

Then the second way.It isn't the best solution and i would'nt use it myself.










You just put it under you're shirt.The good sides are that the brace doesn't get muddy and dirty.It wont stop you're movement more than normally,just looks funny.

The third one i found on the Pinkbike.










And the most common way:










Top tip: Don't wear your goggles backwards with the strap under your peak. This will mean when the goggles sit on the back of the lid they will foul the brace and restrict head movement.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Vaints. Good shots, man. And good addition to the thread.


----------



## Väints (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks dude.

And reply for you with camelbacks.This should be the answer.










https://www.uswe-sports.com/racer-sp500-pro-white/


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: IM SEEIN DOUBLE MIKES!!!! Must of inhaled something while lubing my chain, time to switch brands of lube.:eekster: :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

i wear a soft collar brace from evs and love it when racing.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

Do those soft collar braces help in a crash?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

my Leatt Club came in on friday. very impressed so far.

i'm 5'4" and pretty skinny(125lbs) so i opted for the small size. fitting instructions were stupid easy. i used the long pins and 17.5 degree back plate to get it sitting right. then i adjusted the front and back parts all the way out so i could get full range of movement front and back.

just riding around the neighborhood, the only range of movement i felt a little restricted was when leaning in corners and looking out ahead. it would really only stop my head if i was leaning down in a real tight corner and looking real far out. no biggie. although, i do have a small build/shorter neck, and using a Giro Remedy...not exactly a low profile helmet. 

i think with the new "dh pads" they were giving to the WC riders in South Africa would make it fit perfect on me. but all in all, very pleased. real world test next weekend at Diablo ;-)


----------

